# New fish keeper, afraid of messing up



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

This forum seems friendly and well informed. So, I have a question that has a bit of apparent controversy: 

I want a 1.1 gallon Half-Moon Tetra tank.

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29049-H...UTF8&qid=1391129834&sr=1-1&keywords=Half+moon

Some say a Betta can only survive in a one gallon tank, not thrive. Many others say that it depends on the Betta in question, others say it's just right. I don't want to cause misery to an animal... though admittedly I can't imagine a much more misery-causing status than the bowls they come in (buying most of the stuff from Petco). Also on the shopping list:

Mini gravel vacuum.

BettaMin and Bloodworms.

Clear Gravel Accents for a floor.

2-3 Silk plants of varying sizes.

BettaSafe.

This heater:

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-7-5w-Heater-Bettas-Bowls/dp/B006JVQ67K/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_3

A Critter Keeper fish container/fish net for when I need to clean the whole bowl.

An aquarium sponge.

No filter, since I intend to do 10+% water changes on a daily or bi-daily basis. Plus, I don't want the water flow to bother him.

Does this look good at all, or am I messing up somewhere?


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

You'll also need to add a thermometer to your list, since the type of heater you linked is for 2-5 gallons, and could easily overheat that tank.
I'll make a suggestion though... For the same price of that 1 gallon, you can get a large (3 gallon) kritter keeper, which will be much easier to take care of. You could get a normal adjustable heater for that, and more options for decorating. I know a lot of people use them as their regular tanks, and are happy with them.
They don't have a light of course, but a little desk lamp can do the trick


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks! Kritter Keeper never entered my mind... would this do for a light?

http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Betta-...UTF8&qid=1391135539&sr=8-1&keywords=Betta+led


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

In a kritter keeper? I don't think they have a way to clip any light on, at least not with the lid on... And since bettas do like to jump, the lid is a good thing to keep on. That light is pretty overpriced too, for the teeny little thing it is!
If you went the route of the Keeper, I'd just pick up a gooseneck desk lamp for the same price.
What light you get though isn't all that important, it's about what is aesthetically pleasing to you, if you aren't growing live plants.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

The only thing with doing a small aquarium is that you can't put many decorations in it.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

This lamp should work for the critter keeper

http://www.amazon.com/MarsLG-Anti-Glare-Toggle-Switch-2408WH/dp/B00E93JBXQ/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

Make sure the silk plants have no steel wire inside of them, other than that you should be good to go.

P.S. I like you signature


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Cool. I think I really will go with the 3 gal, then. It's better for the fish (although it'll be next week before I can afford it, in that case). Well, if you're going to get a pet, might as well make it as best you can.

Also: any suggestions for hiding places? Most of the ones I find are either crazy expensive, only available online, or inorganic looking. Or sharp/hard, which could damage his fin.

PS thanks Morguex.


----------



## iFish22 (Jan 25, 2014)

You can get the xl critter keeper for a few dollars more and it's 6 gallons. I would personally get that. Try silk plants and moss balls n


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks. Also: I realize now that I will probably need a filter for 3 gal. What do you guys think, will 

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-25846-Whisper-In-Tank-3-Gallon/dp/B000HHQ712/ref=pd_sbs_petsupplies_3

work? Is it too dangerous? I know I need one with low flow...

Is this one better? 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-U...UTF8&qid=1391183778&sr=1-10&keywords=3+gallon

Same price, better reviews.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

A large number of people here say sponge filters are the way to go, like this : http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...qid=1391222301&sr=1-25&keywords=sponge+filter and although I have no experience with them, I think it'd be best for the keeper, cause only a tube will need to get out of the tank, not a bulky filter. I was trying to find a specific type I've seen linked a lot lately, but couldn't find it. They're all more or less the same though... link is just an example. Little water disturbance, and get the job done.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been in the situation you're in. Honestly, I'm not quite sure how small tanks affect bettas because mine have been quite happy regardless of the tank size, however, a larger tanks makes YOU feel better. It may sound strange, but it's true. A small tank is just...small and unappealing. I had my betta in a 2 gallon drum bowl from Petco for almost a year. She was very happy and lively, regardless of what negative stigmas people have towards bowls. I moved her in a fully loaded 10 gallon glass tank and I felt proud of the work I did and how great it came out. Especially once everything settled, the lights that accentuated the natural beauty of the fish and the tank still mesmerize me today. It's almost therapeutic. Believe it or not, it made me a lot happier. Keep that in mind, it's just some interesting insight I've found.

Personally, unless you're going 5 gallon+, you won't find many good filters that have low flow, which is what your betta needs. You'll do more good than harm and I'm not quite sure how bacteria cycling even works in small tanks, if even possible. If you desperately feel you need a filter, a sponge filter is definitely the way to go. As for light, I also don't recommend it in such a small tank. Your environment's natural light/dark cycle should be enough. Also, you could develop a lot of algae with a light in a small tank. Once again, it's more work than benefit, at least in my opinion. The desk lamp idea seems good enough, though, since it's a 5 watt and it doesn't seem like it would harm the fish or cause too much algae growth at all. I just feel it's a waste of money, since you could save up for a larger tank that includes a lid AND built in lights, for example (http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aqu...1391226235&sr=8-2&keywords=10+gallon+aquarium)

As for hiding places, this (http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Labor...1391225560&sr=8-4&keywords=floating+betta+log) did wonders with my betta. Most Petco items need to be sanded down before ever being put in a tank. It's a shame they sell items with ridiculously sharp edges for FISH. Horrible. However, if you find something nice at PetCo, buy it with some sandpaper and it gets the job done pretty well. That's what I did before I got the log. The sinking log is perfect. No sharp edges, great natural look, easy to clean, very inviting to a betta, etc. You'll see what I mean if you buy it.

Besides that 7.5 watt heater (great choice by the way, it's a great heater and you wont have to worry about overheating since it never overheated my 2 gallon), thermometer, some good water conditioner and routine water changes, you're pretty much set. You could go crazy and buy filters and lights but it's just a more complicated time, trust me. Save your time (and money) and eventually buy a larger tank. You (and your betta) won't regret it. Either way, you're off to a great start. Good to see you're doing some research before getting into betta keeping. Although it isn't a difficult hobby, many people manage to completely torture their poor fish. Not their fault, either. It's just a lack of knowledge. Anyways, let me know what you think. I'd be glad to help, since I remember very clearly being in your exact situation.


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! I appreciate it. And I think you're right about the sponge filter; I just ordered the filter you suggested so I might get it in time to set up my tank. Same with the log, too. I'll hold out on the light, too, like you said.


----------

